# Cestem worming tablet side effects?



## Swaymyway (Oct 5, 2011)

I gave our 6 month Westie pup a cestem tablet yesterday at around 5pm and he's been very unsettled since - I have seen lots of people say their dogs were physically sick after worming but he has not been, however he's literally spent the last 20 hours wandering around and wimpering a little, like he doesn't know what to do with himself. I don't think he's slept at all ever though he's clearly tired and keeps trying to settle.

He has been eating his food but not with anywhere near as much excitement as usual - his breakfast was down for around 10 minutes before he even touched it this morning.

Should I be worried or is this something quite common that will pass?

Thanks.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

My puppy Alfie had a pretty strong reaction to Cestem about a month ago. 

Because I'm a bit of a lazy bugger  I'll find the thread I did, save me typing it all out again....


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...ie-very-sick-after-cestem-worming-tablet.html


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its strange because when I checked the content of Cestem and compared it to Drontal plus the actual ingrediants, are the same, as regards to the Chemical as far as I could see. So Im assuming the amount would be about the same too.

I have had dogs in the past that were sick with Drontal Plus on occasion, so tried the Cestem (not knowing it was exactly the same chamicals) mine have been fine with cestem.

Although I believe it says on both if I remember rightly dogs dont have to be starved, Im beginning to wonder if it would be better given with or after food.
A lot of medicines including NSAIDs can really iritrate an empty stomach, so wondering if this is the case with Drontal and Cestem too. I suppose too like everything else you are going to get dogs that have a reaction to certain things.


----------



## Caz1960 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've just found this thread, after searching for advice online.

Like the original poster, today I gave my 6mth old female westie puppy Cestem worming tablet given by the vet, after she had been fed (the pup not the vet :aureola. Two hours after it she was terribly sick, several times, whining and howling as if in pain, and pacing around. Eventually managed to settle her enough to cuddle her in, and she slept for 3hrs. She seems fine now, just slightly unsettled, but first thing in morning I'll be ringing the vet to let them know she had reaction to it.

Has anyone heard anymore about any other puppies/dogs being like this after taking this medication?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My three were all fine and big dog had a double dose because he stole Zak's!


----------

